# Booting FreeBSD on Soekris board via USB flash



## anti (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello

I have one soekris board (net5510), is there a way for installing FreeBSD in this board using USB flash? How can change booting sequence to USB first???


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2010)

http://wiki.soekris.info/Can_I_boot_my_Soekris_box_from_USB


----------



## anti (Feb 20, 2010)

thank you !


----------

